# Did anybody else lose a bunch of points??



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anybody else has noticed that they lost some points in the last day or two?  I'm not sure if it is just me and I got dinged for something, or if something changed system-wide.

Just wondering.....

Hope everybody has a great Friday and weekend!!
Clarissa


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes I did as well.. thought I p'd someone off.. :) its been today they changed since thks morning..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 24, 2013)

I do know that we had a small update this morning.. that may have triggered something unintended. I just checked mine and it seems to be correct..


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

If it helps jeff looking at my points comments and who gave them to me..I can  tell ya that im missing four and I believe they are from the same moderator.. maybe a glitch attached to that mod... maybe all of that mods points the gave was erased. Not sure of I should say here but you can pm me for the moderates name..


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 24, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Yes I did as well.. thought I p'd someone off.. :) its been today they changed since thks morning..



Guess we've been bad bad kids, Mikey!  :biggrin:


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I did as well.. thought I p'd someone off.. :) its been today they changed since thks morning..
> ...


Apparently! You wouldnt know it.. but apparently im a trouble maker Clarissa! Lol... 
Oh well.. back to good food ;) 
Hope you have a good weekend C! *muah*


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Apparently! You wouldnt know it.. but apparently im a trouble maker Clarissa! Lol...
> Oh well.. back to good food ;)
> Hope you have a good weekend C! *muah*


Mikey bad?  No way.

I cant believe it.


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

c farmer said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently! You wouldnt know it.. but apparently im a trouble maker Clarissa! Lol...
> ...


Shhhhh..... ! The boss is on this thread ;)


----------



## miamirick (Oct 24, 2013)

I came home late last night and lost a lot of points!!!    Oh wait that's a different subject


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

miamirick said:


> I came home late last night and lost a lot of points!!!    Oh wait that's a different subject


Thats what I meant too. .. hehehe. Oh wait.. I live with 2 dogs... and they eat better than me.. nevermind.. lol


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 24, 2013)

What are points?

(LOL)

(-6)


----------



## dward51 (Oct 24, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> What are points?
> 
> (LOL)
> 
> (-6)


And how do we redeem them?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 24, 2013)

dward51 said:


> And how do we redeem them?


I am checking on this.. apparently, if you get points from someone and that person gets banned, the points go away as well. I am reporting this to Huddler and we'll see what they say about it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2013)

This problems has been solved and everyone should have the proper amount now. Thanks for pointing it out to me


----------



## wade (Oct 25, 2013)

Do many people get banned from here? There does not appear to be significant forum abuse taking place?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 25, 2013)

I know of three moderators who have been dismissed and banned as of yesterday...can't quite understand this as they were some of the best members , two of whom were OTBS members and in my opinion really good moderators.  I guess we lost any points that they gave us, I lost a few as well but in truth that is not why I post and read on this forum...

In any case, we should carry on and continue to participate and do our best to uphold the integrity of the SMF.







Bill


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 25, 2013)

"I know of three moderators who have been dismissed and banned as of yesterday... "  *That's a shame.*

*I agree:*   "In any case, we should carry on and continue to participate and do our best to uphold the integrity of the SMF."


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2013)

Wade said:


> Do many people get banned from here? There does not appear to be significant forum abuse taking place?



It does not happen often and only when there is no other alternative. The points problem is now fixed and everyone should have their points back.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I know of three moderators who have been dismissed and banned as of yesterday...can't quite understand this as they were some of the best members , two of whom were OTBS members and in my opinion really good moderators.  I guess we lost any points that they gave us, I lost a few as well but in truth that is not why I post and read on this forum...
> 
> In any case, we should carry on and continue to participate and do our best to uphold the integrity of the SMF.
> 
> ...


That is true and while I will not be going into any details on this since it would not be productive nor kosher, I can reassure all of you that, unfortunately, it was warranted and necessary.


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 25, 2013)

TulsaJeff said:


> That is true and while I will not be going into any details on this since it would not be productive nor kosher, I can reassure all of you that, unfortunately, it was warranted and necessary.


I heard about it so i'm logged on to (poke my head in the door)   Is it safe to come back?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I heard about it so i'm logged on to (poke my head in the door)   Is it safe to come back?


Yes, it is completely safe;-)


----------

